# Lucky13's and Catch22's Birthday !!!



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2011)

*A Happy Birthday Guys. And many, many more to come. 100 lat, 100 lat, 100 lat !!!*


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2011)

What!? Can't be that time of the year already!!!!  Thank you my dear friend!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## tigerdriver (Jan 22, 2011)

happy birthday guys


----------



## magnu (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday to both of you


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday gentlemen.........

and I use the term loosely!



TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Cheers fellas! Black Russian anyone?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 22, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday to you both. Catch, sorry you have to share this day with Jan, but it will be ok!!!! 

Just kidding Jan. I'll raise a brew to you both when I get home......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Gents!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 22, 2011)

A very happy birthday to you two guys! 
Here's a little vintage eye-candy for you!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 22, 2011)

Dang, Maria...can't wait for my birthday now!

Happy Birthday, Lucky and Catch!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2011)

Dang!!! I didn't anything like that for my birthday...I'm jealous!!! 

*Happy Birthday* to you both, hope it's the best one yet!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 22, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Cheers fellas! Black Russian anyone?



 Black, white asian or hispanic. I love all Russian women. 

 Happy Bday gents.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday mates!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 23, 2011)

You guys have a great day !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 23, 2011)

Have a good one guys...........



.............



..


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Guys!


----------



## rochie (Jan 23, 2011)

happy birthday Fella's


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy B'day guys


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm touched troops! Thanks everyone! Shame that I can't share it with you all, face to face. Probably a good thing, we'd most likely leave whatever place we were in, in ruins!  Thanks again!


----------



## javlin (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy B-day there fellas.I would figure you guys have done cleared out the cobwebs from last night


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cheers Kevin! Short weekend this week.....don't remember Friday!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Much obliged young man!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cheers pal.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy birthday guys!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I stop coming on for a bit to focus on school, and next thing you know I haven't been on in months!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 23, 2011)

Priorities, we understand! Just drop in every now and then to say hello!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm late as usual, but Happy Birthday to you both ! (Wonder if Glasgow has recovered yet .......)


----------



## imalko (Jan 24, 2011)

Been off the forum for couple of days so just catching up now...
Happy Birthday and best wishes mates!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2011)

Much obliged gentlemen! Glasgow is still on the map, which I see as a failure!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 24, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Much obliged gentlemen! Glasgow is still on the map, which I see as a failure!



Getting old, are we?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2011)

.....tired, just tired!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 24, 2011)

Blimey, happy birthday guys! Sorry I'm a bit late, I was at the seaside this weekend catching crabs.*




*The aquatic variety.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 24, 2011)

Lucky and Grau, so sorry to be late guys, don't always pick up on new threads but happy birthday to both of you and many more


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday to the both of you. I did, unknowingliy raise a Black Russian in your honor Friday night Lucky. Have not been able to get on the site since Friday night, kept reporting some issues with the web-site being un-safe.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, nae worries my friends.....
Hmmmm......that pic remindes me of......


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!

You know Jan's getting old when they don't have to do the annual rebuild of Glasgow!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2011)

I should be ashamed! Need some backup for next year then....


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll see if I can get a flight! Or does 21 + 43 = 64 make us too old?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy Bday guys!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2011)

to the both of you


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry I'm late with this guys - been at the hospital.

Happie Burfdae Mrs. Smith!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks gents!


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday guys! Enjoy it all day!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cheers folks!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Guys!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ta much mate!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you sirs!


----------

